# Hiring a turbo trainer?



## Globalti (26 Sep 2018)

So to rehabilitate I'm thinking of hiring a turbo trainer, to which I can attach my own bike. In order to stave off boredom I want one that can be linked to a laptop and allows me to do virtual rides.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sjw (26 Sep 2018)

I use a bkool pro 2 with bkool simulator. There's also Zwift but I prefer bkool. Had to install Windows 10 to get it (Bkool) working after recent update but it suits my way of cycling


----------



## Phaeton (26 Sep 2018)

Never heard of anybody hiring them, but I'm sure if somebody does, somebody will be along soon


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2018)

Got some plain ol' rollers you can have a borrow of.


----------



## CXRAndy (26 Sep 2018)

Buy a decent one and sell it when finished. 
or
Come next winter you'll still own it and start another winter's training


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Sep 2018)

Thing is, they can be cheap enough to buy now. And like @CXRAndy says, you can sell it....Or you’ll find out how brilliant they are and you’ll integrate one into your training regime. I got into TrainerRoad and I’m hooked.


----------



## Globalti (27 Sep 2018)

I've owned two fan type trainers and sold them both as they were so boring. Now I've got more motivation and I'm sure a trainer linked to a laptop and screen would be more motivating.

Can any turbo trainer work with Swift?


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Sep 2018)

Globalti said:


> Can any turbo trainer work with *Z*wift



There is no comparison from a dumb trainer to the Smart version, it brings a whole new interaction within Zwift

Any decent smart trainer (automatically controlled resistance and power meter)

I would recommend a direct drive turbo,Wahoo Kickr core, Tacx flux version 2, Elite Directo. 

You could go top end models and get Wahoo Kickr, Tacx Neo, Cyclops Hammer


----------



## nickAKA (27 Sep 2018)

Tacx Flux (must be the old version I guess) currently £450 at Halfords...

Looking at current ebay prices it'd be cheaper to buy it & sell on if you don't want to keep it than any kind of hire cost.


----------



## iancity (13 Oct 2018)

Its a cracking deal at the minute, with a BC discount taking it down to almost £400...tempted myself...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Oct 2018)

I don’t have a dedicated training bike for my smart trainer and for this reason I really like my Kickr Snap which is a wheel-on trainer. It takes less than a minute to attach the bike and get spinning.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Oct 2018)

Takes less than a minute to put a bike on a direct drive trainer too, just an extra step or two


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Oct 2018)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Takes less than a minute to put a bike on a direct drive trainer too, just an extra step or two



How do you get on with the faff of the drivetrain and trainer cassette?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Oct 2018)

Just fine, it's not that difficult to take a wheel out..I should also add that it's disc braked


----------



## si_c (14 Oct 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> How do you get on with the faff of the drivetrain and trainer cassette?


It's no more difficult to remove a wheel than it is to out a bike on a direct drive trainer. If you are going to use it often enough to warrant spending several hundred pounds on then you'll also get an extra cassette as well.

I have a dedicated wheel for my trainer even though I use a wheel on as am too lazy to remove the trainer tyre m


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2018)

You can get the Tacx T2240 for less than £200if you look around - got mine for £160 at Halfords over 2 years ago - watch for the sales.

I do have a spare Elite mag trainer with 5 levels of resistance - I bought the smart trainer having been impressed with Zwift.

I do recommend having one for recovery - I'm still using mine after I broke my back - with time and weather this week, I've been on mine 3 times this week, about 4 hours worth.


----------



## Globalti (16 Oct 2018)

Well I bought a Tacx Vortex from my LBS for £300 which is a pretty good price. GtiJunior rigged it up to a spare laptop and TV screen and it was up and running Zwift seamlessly in minutes, even talking to the trainer without us needing to do anything. Did my first session last night and manged 26 minutes before the sheer volume of sweat and the strain on my collar bone overwhelmed me and I got off. During that time I was overtaken by one E Pooley from the UK travelling at a respectable speed - wonder if it was her? 

This morning the collar bone feels sore and I'm keeping fingers crossed that I haven't strained the repair. I worry that it may be forming a pseudo joint and may remain flexible. Things to remember for the next session: put the fan on the 4 setting (D'oh!), put an old towel over the bike, keep a bottle of water handy.


----------



## Sarah Childs (13 Jan 2020)

Hello, I would recommend hiring a turbo. Great way to try out before purchasing or if just wanting to turbo for a few weeks whilst training for specific event / recovering from injury etc I am based in uk and there are a couple of turbo trainer hire websites.


----------

